# 7/14/11 Alum Saugeye PM..



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

Looks like myself and lacdown are gonna hit Alum Thursday evening for some eyes.. If anyone would like to bring there boat down with a friend please feel free to join us.. I would really like to get to know a face or two from this site instead of user ids' and computer names..

Come one come all. More lines in the water the more eyes you can catch. 

Still waiting on the details from lac. But just a matter of what time we can meet and where we are gonna hook up at.. Just looking for a good time on the water and meeting some new faces...


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I'm game. We went down Sunday there and tore up white bass from 6:30-7:30. Then trolled till noon. Ended up with 3 keeper eyes well over 40 crappie a large mouth bass bunch of gills n some cats with a 10lb channel to boot. Right off the points of the campground. 
I'm still very new to alum and would love to learn more and meet new people!


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

count me in too! i need to learn about fishing for saugeye from my boat, and make some new friends from this site.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

My lil 14ft boat only goes 6mph with my 7.5hp motor. Might be hard to keep up with you guys if you jump spots


----------



## gavennn (Jan 24, 2008)

if anyone has an open seat i might be interested in meeting some new people.


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

Might have to wait till Saturday am. I'm gonna see if I can borrow my cousins boat Thursday after work. If not then maybe I can talk him into going down Saturday morning..

It sucks I have to sell my Firebird so I can buy a truck to pull my boat with..


----------



## Dougnoobie (Jul 28, 2010)

My son and I will be there. I also have room for another.


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

Well lacdown isn't really into the whole pressure of everything.. Which I understand after he sent me a pm.. Guess I should have consulted with him first.. I just talked to my cousin and he has his boat in the shop getting a new charging system put in and some kind of mount for his kicker motor....

If anyone has an open seat I will ride along as long as it's not too crowded. Send me a pm or post here.. If not that's ok I can get back into cat fishing Thursday night , with this rain we got yesterday the rivers have to be up and that always means good cat fishing..


----------



## lacdown (Apr 25, 2007)

Doug, hopefully Allen can go with you and your son. He's a real cool dude that knows his saugeye! Good luck if you guys make it out.


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

I'll be out Thursday night....hope to be on the water by 5:30 - 6. 20 ft. Lund Alaskan in duck brown paint. will be on the lower/south end chasing eyes and will launch from galena boat ramp.


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

CaptKC said:


> I'll be out Thursday night....hope to be on the water by 5:30 - 6. 20 ft. Lund Alaskan in duck brown paint. will be on the lower/south end chasing eyes and will launch from galena boat ramp.


Since you're gonna be right there try the reef just south of the boat ramp.(Don't troll) it gets very shallow and I have seen many props destroyed there. Cast lead jigs with crawlers or try (My favorite) floating jigs on a carolina rig.. this keeps your jig from digging in and getting hung up..

Try hitting the south side and the west side they are the steepest sides and usually hold fish.. I haven't fished that reef yet this year but I know that place holds eyes in low light or at night....


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

know exactly where/what your referring to and never caught a single eye there in 6 years.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Hey Allen is this still a go?
My buddy needs to get a sitter so we need to know.
If not I'm gonna work on my 15hp motor, since the parts come in tomorrow.


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

MUST...GET...NET said:


> Hey Allen is this still a go?
> My buddy needs to get a sitter so we need to know.
> If not I'm gonna work on my 15hp motor, since the parts come in tomorrow.


As far as I know I am meeting Doug and his son at Galena ramp at 6:00 pm.


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

I really hope everyone isn't expecting a fishing seminar or something.. Cause I am by all means no professional. I read do my homework take what I learn and apply it to the lake I am fishing.. Unfortunately Alum Creek is so close to me.. I have fished it for light years and beyond.


----------



## weasel (Mar 25, 2007)

i maybe out tomorrow evening to give it a try. i will be in a 14' blue and white v bottom over towards the beach area .


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

Just got off the phone with Doug.. and we are def meeting up at Galena ramp at around 6:00pm Might be a few minutes late .. Why don't we all try to be there before 6:30 so we can meet and greet and take off and catch some eyes...


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

well just for all information hit points in the 6-10 foot range this evening in middle basin but not the camp ground points or any near there. Catch 4 keeper eyes largest 21" rest 17-18",also 9 smallers ones in the 14-14 1/2" range plus some dinks,15-10-13" crappies and 2 largemouths. All caught on jig with a Big Joshy 2.75" Swagger Swim Bait in his new Show Biz color combo that they just enhaled. No tipping of any bait just jig and swagger. Fished around 3 hours was very pleased with result with a stiff north-north east wind. Tommorrow ought to be good have fun out there. But i am curious as to why you are launching at Galena when your hot spot is the camp ground area?? Good Fishing!!


----------



## meisterdog (May 10, 2004)

fishslim,

were you trollin or drifting or castin... just curious.. el gato and ling ling will be up there putting in at cheshire this evening and are gonna troll. i would love to hook up and fish with ya someday if time allowed. it is hard with a 2 year old and one on the way in sept, but i will try. and you are correct... should be a wonderful evening. thanks for the report


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

Hope to be on the water by 6 from Galena. will try a couple of my trusted spots south of chesire.....been picking up quite a few on crawler harnesses and bottom bouncers going VERY slow.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

CaptKC said:


> been picking up quite a few on crawler harnesses and bottom bouncers going VERY slow.


Do you know what you speed were going? Because tonight will be my first time trolling, and I could use a little help on speed and what depth to fish in and how how deep to fish. Thanks, clayton


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

I don't know the exact speed. My trolling motor is broke (need to replace wiring as there seems to be short somewhere) so have to troll with my main motor which is 115hp yammy. My method is to drop into idle for about 3 seconds to get some momentum going forward and then pull it back into neutral until the bottom bouncer has come to almost a complete stop, which is usually about 10-15 seconds depending on wind...then drop into idle again for 3 more seconds....most fish coming right before I drop into idle as the bouncer is at it's slowest speed. picking them up in 12-18 ft of water. 

after sunset, I'll switch to cranks, mostly shad raps and move in shallower and increase my speed.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

shad raps at 2.0 to 2.5 mph have worked for me recently.

I will be out this evening, but not ready to give up my new disguise yet.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I was going 0.9-1.5mph doing the same thing in 11-15fow got a ton of crappie and 5 eyes Sunday. Right off the campground area. Hooked into a huge cat to around 10-15lbs. Thought it was a muskie at first. So didn't all the muskie boats stopping to watch me reel it in


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I was casting i am not a trolling guy unless i have exhausted all other means. I was just casting and swimming lure back to boat used a 1/4 ounce more this time keeping closer to bottom as much as possible.


----------



## ski (May 13, 2004)

Fishslim,
Why do you have to bait and hook us with you catching saugeye with joshy's swim bait!?!?;-) I'm hooked, is he selling them or are you guys still in the test phase? I'll take a dozen when they are available. 
ski


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

I met up with Doug and his son a little after 6:00pm.. Nice guy by the way. We trolled the points just north of the beach on the west side.. Didn't manage a single eye.. his son and myself did manage to hook a couple small channels.. I thought about hitting the camp ground points and the Big Run are but with the limited time we had to fish I thought we could manage where we were at... Did see a guy bring in a small muskie off those points. Maybe that should have told me to get out of that area lol...

I had fun and got to meet someone from here so not a total loss and it was a beautiful evening..

Doug and his son are nice people if you ever get the chance to to meet them you should.... Thanks Doug sorry we didn't get what we were after.. Maybe next time


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Ski i am in love with Joshy's swagger swim baits but i also am a diehard user of Marty's larger 4" swims as well they are just killer. As for Joshys we are at i would say the end of test phase these ones i used this week were a fresh batch of the final product which Josh is making a warm water version that is stiffer plastic and hold up to the violent strikes these seem to produce and gives the bait a lot more side to side motion that really thumps in the water. Then there is the same bait but in a softer version that is for spring,winter,fall fishing with cooler to cold water. Now all that is left is the decision by Josh if he wants to produce these all the time and cut into his fishing time. Notice i said his fishing time i am the field tester!! P.M. me and i will let you know when or if he will be selling these. Also Martys swims are devastaing but Marty right now is not selling them only a few have been priveledged to use them. But if that changes i will inform all interested.


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

I was just getting ready to post to see how evening went,then i just saw post. Well sounds like you gave it a good shot some nights on alum are really tuff. Did get a report from a buddy hit my spots up in middle basin and only got 2 casting in 6-10 foot with jig with a swim on it,they were both dandies 22"and 24" with 6 small ones. Landed a small muskie and and a few good crappies. Bite was better around 5-7 then slowed down. Good Fishing Wow is that moon awesome or what tonight!!


----------



## CaptKC (Feb 25, 2008)

We struck out as well. Caught 4 short one's, a few smallies, a few crappie, a catfish and a bluegill.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

I didn't make it out was trying to get my new motor running but that's another story in its self.
I'll be out tonight cat fishing a local Res


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

No eyes for us either but got another nice smallie maybe I should actually try fishing for them instead.


----------



## Allent1967 (Apr 3, 2010)

moke11 said:


> No eyes for us either but got another nice smallie maybe I should actually try fishing for them instead.


If all else fails catch what you can...
But I feel really bad that Doug or his son didn't catch an eye. It's just one of those things I guess.. Limited time and everything... I am sure Doug would have stayed out longer if we would have caught at least 1... But too tell the truth I was ready to call it quits... Can only take so much abuse in one night.. I put my deep diving Gorilla crank on for our last pass across the points.. Not a single hit on it and that is my Go Home Or Go Broke Lure.


----------



## Dougnoobie (Jul 28, 2010)

Allen, Don't feel bad dude! You showed us some new stuff that will pay off. It was a beautiful evening and all was good. We'll do it again. Thanks for the tips and company.


----------



## moke11 (Apr 15, 2004)

had in-laws on the boat this weekend... They fished while I tried to make their day memorable. Helped one member gets credentials forfishing merit badge. Got him on some fish, so he could catch multiple species, showed a couple of different setups, and had him fillet a fish, cook and eat it.

Friday night - we got 13 fish (crappie, bass, channel cat, and eyes). 5 eyes; 4 of which were dinks. Trolling harnesses and bottom bouncers. We were fishing too deep for shad raps to be effective, and they were using larger diameter line than I am used to, so cranks would not dive deep enought get get to bottom. So, we changed to heavier weight and got into some fish. Most effective harness had silver blades. Painted blades were less effective.
Sunday morning - same story 5 eyes; 4 dinks. 

Fun time, and happy for them to catch some fish. The temps this week make the outlook a little knarly.


----------

